# Battery Help



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Just purchased a 02 tracker Targa ill be runnin 2 fishfinders a 12 volt 52 lb thrust trolling motor and 2 livewells, as well as the 90 motor...And I'm having trouble deciding which batterys to get..Anyone have any suggestions? Im assuming a starting battery and one deep cycle for the trolling motor? which battery should i run the electronics and livewells to? All new to me ive only ever owned a small 14 ft tiller, So any suggestions would be helpful on brand names and amp hrs and cold cranking amps


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

freak,if it were me i wouild get the biggest everstart battery at walleyworld there 80.00,and run JUST TROLLING FROM IT, and the other things from cranking battery,cause the trolling motor has some heavey amps and at times get pretty hot so i wouild not hook any finders or any little wire apps,to that battery and you big motor will keep the cranking battery charged when crusing.does this boat have a switch board in it,if so thar were you want to wire in,need any tips give us a yell,markfish


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks mark, no she doesnt have a switchboard..but thanks for the advice ill have to look into the switchboard..makes sense on the hook up to the trolling motor. big help thanks.. this is a whole new world fishin a bigger boat then what ive had in the past lol..


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

If it was my boat, I would mount a 31 size deep cycle marine battery up front just for the trolling motor and maybe the front depth finder. I would use a marine starting battery for just the big motor starting. I would mount a 24 or 27 size deep cycle marine battery for everything else. I would use suitable size circuit breakers on each battery. Make sure the wire and plugs are properly sized on the trolling motor to battery connections. I would use #8 marine wire and as short as practical best is to hook it directly to the battery with no plugs. Any battery box that is exposed to the sun, paint white so it does not absorb heat from the sun.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's what I've been running since 1996 with zero problems- 3 deep cycle marines... 1 for the front fish finder, 1 for the trolling motor and 1 for the main motor and rear FF. Use an inboard charger for the trolling motor battery, the main motor will keep the starter battery charged while running, the front FF battery will only need filled and charged once per year during the off season. No particular brand recommendation. I buy whatever's on sale and go 3-5 years on them before replacement. JMO


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"I buy whatever's on sale and go 3-5 years on them before replacement". 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

How often do you fish and what size batteries are you using?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> "I buy whatever's on sale and go 3-5 years on them before replacement".
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> How often do you fish and what size batteries are you using?


Just a weekend warrior, prob 2 days per week from March through November 6 hours per day plus a week long trip to Canada in the fall. Size? Couldn't tell ya ... like I said whatever I find on sale that's a deep cycle/cranking model. One seperate for the front FF is important to keep the interference off and I run a cheapo wallymart for that. I run the main motor, aerator, rear FF, radio, internal/external lights, and bilge pump all off the starter battery. I had a problem once while in Canada after sitting and perch fishing for bout 6 hours and running the aerator in the livewell for the minnows all that time. That killed the start battery the next morning on the cold start so of course you have to use some common sense. I've got 2 Interstates running the TM and main motor and have had good luck with them. Maintenance, maintenance, maintenance, recharge every time TM used, check water levels on a regular basis, keep indoors in the winter, charge before storage, etc.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I run 2 #29 for my 12v trolling motor, somedays 1 battery is just not enough.
Everything else runs of the start battery.. I have a 3 bank onboard charger and keep it pluged in between trips. I would never run a DF off of a trolling motor battery especially if it were a digital or power drive trolling motor. You run the risk of getting interference on the locator. The more hi-tech the electronics, the more sensitive they are.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> I run 2 #29 for my 12v trolling motor, somedays 1 battery is just not enough.
> Everything else runs of the start battery.. I have a 3 bank onboard charger and keep it pluged in between trips. I would never run a DF off of a trolling motor battery especially if it were a digital or power drive trolling motor. You run the risk of getting interference on the locator. The more hi-tech the electronics, the more sensitive they are.


I'm about to add a battery to my 12v trolling motor, but only have a dual bank onboard charger. I'm wiring the two 29's together + to + and - to -. The way I understand it, a dual bank charger will still work with this setup, correct?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> I'm about to add a battery to my 12v trolling motor, but only have a dual bank onboard charger. I'm wiring the two 29's together + to + and - to -. The way I understand it, a dual bank charger will still work with this setup, correct?


Yep, it'll work just fine. I had mine like that for 10 years and it works fine. I just went to the 3 bank charger last year.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> Yep, it'll work just fine. I had mine like that for 10 years and it works fine. I just went to the 3 bank charger last year.


Great. Thanks man.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks fellas some very well put thoughts and set ups you guys have


----------

